# String trimmer upgrade?



## Okie294life (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a Tanaka trimmer I bought mainly for the attachments. At 25cc it’s okay but not anywhere near beastly. I need to cut some pretty tall weeds and light brush sometimes. The Tanaka chugs and chugs, but it always seems to be living a pretty hard life, and I can’t help but think that I could get done faster. It gets pretty hot, almost to the point bacon could fry off it sometimes. Does anyone have good ideas for something that has got some torque, and is also “very” smooth? I don’t care to get rattled to death. I also absolutely cannot stand the new 4 mix style stihls. If I’m going to buy a two stroke I also want to be able to work on it. I had one apart the other day for one of my family members and wasn’t all that impressed.


----------



## full chizel (Sep 15, 2019)

I have a Shindaiwa T262 and love it. Its the same as the Echo 2620 in red and black


----------



## John Lyngdal (Sep 15, 2019)

Totally agree with you on the 4-stroke Stihl string trimmers. I had one, but once I used it for awhile I knew it was time to send it down the road.
Keep a lookout for a Stihl FS85, it's not current productions but parts are easily available. That's my go to trimmer, but I have a FS250 if things really get tough.


----------



## Okie294life (Sep 15, 2019)

John Lyngdal said:


> Totally agree with you on the 4-stroke Stihl string trimmers. I had one, but once I used it for awhile I knew it was time to send it down the road.
> Keep a lookout for a Stihl FS85, it's not current productions but parts are easily available. That's my go to trimmer, but I have a FS250 if things really get tough.


I saw a 250 come up on CL about 2 years ago for 150$ somebody beat me to it. I could go for one, are they pretty smooth. The new version is expensive I do know that.


----------



## Okie294life (Sep 15, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I have a Shindaiwa T262 and love it. Its the same as the Echo 2620 in red and black


At 25 cc it’s the same deal I’m running now. I had a homepro at one point I would say it’s the smoothest and easiest starting trimmer I ever ran.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 22, 2019)

I have an FS-250R. It's a beast! I use it for all trimming, no matter how small or big of a job.


----------

